# I won't lie to my kids about Santa



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/i-wont-lie-to-my-kids-about-santa-104674464407.html

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## P-E (Dec 15, 2014)

You had better believe it. I'm going to lie like a rug. He better believe or no tv no prom no college tuition and no wedding.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> You had better believe it. I'm going to lie like a rug. He better believe or no tv no prom *no college tuition* and no wedding.




That's not a threat anymore, not with kids suing their parents over college tuition


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't disagree. I think if the kid is ready to know, then why not explain it.

Was the Easter bunny around when we were kids? I don't ever remember anybody ever talking about the Easter bunny and I know my parents didn't give me or my sister any gifts for Easter. I also had to tell my parents about the tooth fairy. It may have been because they weren't raised here in the States though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

this year minisnick said the mall Santa wasn't the real Santa. We told him no the mall santas aren't the real Santas, they are helpers because Santa can't be at every mall all day and he was happy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

Growing up in the Caribbean there were definitely no Easter egg hunts or tooth fairy but my parents were always good about keeping the idea of Santa Claus alive. If your kid is old enough that they can legitimately understand Santa isn't real, then I agree there's no reason to lie to keep the tradition going. However, if your kid is 4 and says Santa isn't real because some kid in school said so, it's worth the lie to keep it up.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 15, 2014)

I still believe. Always will.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

I believed in Santa until 6th grade, the Easter Bunny until maybe 3rd grade, tooth fairy for most of my baby teeth.

I only keep Santa around because my husband is into it. My kid has let on he knows, but won't come out with it. It's a standoff. We do tooth fairy, but not the Easter Bunny.


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

OK, so humor me here. Why would a parent start off their relationship with their child by knowingly lying to them, repeatedly and emphatically about something the parent knows not to be true? That sound like a great way to get your kids to mistrust you. I have never pretended that Santa is real with any of my 3 boys and they have not missed out on any of the magic of Christmas. They know the true story of St. Nicholas. He was a good guy that helped kids along time ago. We still watch all the good Santa movies: The Grinch, The Santa Claus, The Polar express, but they know its just a story. People say "Oh, it just in good fun". I disagree entirely. For one you are lying to your child, which I believe puts a seed of doubt in their minds about what else you may lie to them about and you are taking away from the true meaning of Christmas: Christ birth. Now we don't over emphasize the Christmas story, but we do talk about it and my boys can recite most of Luke 2 and do several times for family during Christmas get togethers. They absolutely love Christmas and mostly because of the presents. So other than not believing in a outright lie, they have the same Christmas experience all the other deceived kids do.

So put yourself in your child's shoes. "I wonder what else they are lying about?" Its worth considering.


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, and one of my earliest childhood memories I have is someone in Walmart asking what Santa was bringing me. I looked right at him and told what my mom told me. She told me St. Nick was a good guy that helped kids along time ago. But what I heard was "Santas dead." So that's what I told the poor guy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

So you won't lie to your kids about Santa Claus but you have no problems lying to them about Jesus Christ?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

In today's day and time, kids can readily spy with out your knowledge so I don't see the point in lying. A friend of mine argued with her son last year telling him that Santa was real until he pulled out his iPad and basically told her not to pretend any more he had video then asked what else she had pretended about. In a sense it was somewhat of a relief this year because he didn't ask for anything astronomical because he knows his Mom is the one paying for it and that it doesn't magically appear.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

I find it hard to believe that generations of kids have grown up scarred and distrusting of their parents because of the lie perpetrated by Santa Claus. If your kids don't trust you I believe there are deeper issues at hand, certainly not because you lied about SC.

*This isn't meant as an affront to anyone in particular so please don't take it that way.*


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

I would hope that if any parents kids asked them what else they have been lying about in reference to Santa; that the parents then went to their room and confiscated everything they've ever bought their little brats


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I would hope that if any parents kids asked them what else they have been lying about in reference to Santa; that the parents then went to their room and confiscated everything they've ever bought their little brats




That is certainly the most appropriate reaction...ungrateful little sh*ts.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I would hope that if any parents kids asked them what else they have been lying about in reference to Santa; that the parents then went to their room and confiscated everything they've ever bought their little brats




I don't think you and her kid would get along very much.


----------



## willsee (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I would hope that if any parents kids asked them what else they have been lying about in reference to Santa; that the parents then went to their room and confiscated everything they've ever bought their little brats




If you say it around my in-laws they take everything back. You believe in Santa dammit.

They don't even put gifts out until Christmas morning because Santa brings them all. Father-in law loves it, it makes him happy, so we roll with it.


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

ramnares said:


> So you won't lie to your kids about Santa Claus but you have no problems lying to them about Jesus Christ?




When he was three, my kid didn't want to talk to Santa because he was sure Jesus brought the gifts.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

I know this isn't the movie thread but watch "Rise of the Guardians". I think it is a great movie that explains the spirit of the legendary figures.The Santa in that story is the guy I want to believe in.

My father dresses up as Santa and delivers the gifts or at least makes an appearance . Someday, I hope to be a Grandpa and do the same. My kids ages are 6, 5, &amp;11 months. When they start to question whether Santa is real, it will transition to the Spirit of Santa and they will be asked to keep the secret for the sake of the younger kids just like I was asked to do when I figured it out.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

My kids are all teenagers now, non-believers in Santa. Christmas sure was better with Santa.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

were we the only ones who actually had St Nick AND Santa come to our house? My husband didn't know what I was talking about when I said something about putting our shoes at the door


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

Rise of the Guardians is a great movie. Plan on watching it when it's a bit closer to Christmas. I agree, the Santa depiction on that is pretty appealing.

The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus (both old and new versions) are great for kids/adults also.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

ramnares said:


> Rise of the Guardians is a great movie. Plan on watching it when it's a bit closer to Christmas. I agree, the Santa depiction on that is pretty appealing.
> 
> The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus (both old and new versions) are great for kids/adults also.


rise of the guardians is one of minisnicks Favs.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

Random fact time-

Santa Claus' image was created by Coca-cola but his name comes from the translation of Saint Nick in Dutch and Dec 25th most likely wasn't actually the day of the birth of our Savior, it may have been planned that way because of saturnalia and solstice celebrations or because the Jewish scholars calculated his birth based on the date of conception, which they somehow believed corresponded with the date a person dies (evidence of this is the fact that we celebrate the Feast of the Annunciation pretty much 9 months before the end of December on March 25th) In modern science this makes no sense though because a baby is usually not born exactly 9 months from conception and is often closer to 10 months.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 15, 2014)

csb said:


> ramnares said:
> 
> 
> > So you won't lie to your kids about Santa Claus but you have no problems lying to them about Jesus Christ?
> ...




That's how it is in Mexico and several other countries.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

ramnares said:


> So you won't lie to your kids about Santa Claus but you have no problems lying to them about Jesus Christ?




ZING!


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

Uh, what exactly am I lying about in reference to Jesus? Oh, you mean the fact that he was here or that he performed miracles or that he died and rose again or that he loved sinners like you and me? Those are not lies. Those are historical fact that have been passed down for generations and are heart felt beliefs held dearly by billions of people including myself. BILLIONS. Not that the Bible needs backup, but there are plenty of secular sources that document alot of that, in addition to ancient texts that make up the Textus Receptus. They have not and will not be disproven. Intentionally misleading your child that a fat guy comes down a chimney, that you may or may not have, and puts gifts under the trees of billions of kids in one night IS a lie and you know it. We can have a religious discussion if you would like, but don't lecture me about the validity of mine and billions of other religious beliefs when you perpetuate the lie of Santa to your innocent children. They trust you to tell them the truth and you start their life off with lies. At least what i start my children off with will, hopefully, lead them to be a wholesome, caring, valuable and good adult.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

I have my beliefs but ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I have my beliefs but ...


In ref. to what?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

goodal said:


> Uh, what exactly am I lying about in reference to Jesus? Oh, you mean the fact that he was here or that he performed miracles or that he died and rose again or that he loved sinners like you and me? Those are not lies. Those are historical fact that have been passed down for generations and are heart felt beliefs held dearly by billions of people including myself. BILLIONS. Not that the Bible needs backup, but there are plenty of secular sources that document alot of that, in addition to ancient texts that make up the Textus Receptus. They have not and will not be disproven. Intentionally misleading your child that a fat guy comes down a chimney, that you may or may not have, and puts gifts under the trees of billions of kids in one night IS a lie and you know it. We can have a religious discussion if you would like, but don't lecture me about the validity of mine and billions of other religious beliefs when you perpetuate the lie of Santa to your innocent children. They trust you to tell them the truth and you start their life off with lies. At least what i start my children off with will, hopefully, lead them to be a wholesome, caring, valuable and good adult.




This conversation entered the ridiculous once you stated that it is a historical fact that Jesus was here, died, and rose again.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 15, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

For the sake of everyone's sanity, I'm going to drop the whole religion discussion.

This thread was intended to be a civil discussion of the posted article and a place to discuss how you address the tradition of Santa Claus in your household. I think we all would like it go to back to the original purpose...as much fun as arguing about religion can be.


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

So your opinion is that the other billion or two of us are disillusioned? I'm sorry, but you're the one that's misguided. The first hit of a 3 second google search provided the following link. Before you read, please know they prove my statements correct. Yes there is differing opinion, but he did exist and "something" miraculous happened involving his death. My faith is that something was his return to Heaven.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historicity_of_Jesus

This kind of ticks me off if you cant tell. You ask the question "Any thoughts?' on Santa. I give mine and then you ridicule me for it. Great way to perpetuate a conversation.


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

You started it buddy. I can finish if you would like.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

goodal said:


> So your opinion is that the other billion or two of us are disillusioned? I'm sorry, but you're the one that's misguided. The first hit of a 3 second google search provided the following link. Before you read, please know they prove my statements correct. Yes there is differing opinion, but he did exist and "something" miraculous happened involving his death. My faith is that something was his return to Heaven.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historicity_of_Jesus
> 
> This kind of ticks me off if you cant tell. You ask the question "Any thoughts?' on Santa. I give mine and then you ridicule me for it. Great way to perpetuate a conversation.


As Ram mentioned, best to just drop it at this point as religion was not the topic of this thread. Especially since now you're using Wikipedia as a "credible reference". &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

Like I said, first hit of a 3 second google search. I can provide more credible references if you like.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > So your opinion is that the other billion or two of us are disillusioned? I'm sorry, but you're the one that's misguided. The first hit of a 3 second google search provided the following link. Before you read, please know they prove my statements correct. Yes there is differing opinion, but he did exist and "something" miraculous happened involving his death. My faith is that something was his return to Heaven.
> ...






I hope you donated to Wikipedia since you're citing it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

Now I'm just waiting for Mike to chime in with the, "Don't forget to donate to EB," comment...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

ramnares said:


> Now I'm just waiting for Mike to chime in with the, "Don't forget to donate to EB," comment...


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=nexus&amp;module=clients&amp;section=donations&amp;error=1


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

all this holiday talk I need to remember to mail the Hanukkah Card to my friend tomorrow. At least it has a week to get there and still be ontime!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JASBplNwiI


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

We agree minisnick takes the lead on all things Santa. Right now he believes Santa fills the stockings and leaves a single present for kids because even Santa has a budget and toys cost real $$.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

While we're on the subject of beliefs...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft7wEehEMdo


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

Simpson's on the money yet again!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't even believe in Jebus!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSC11hLbM1w


----------



## P-E (Dec 15, 2014)

I lied to him about where babies come from.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> I lied to him about where babies come from.




Guess your kids will not grow up to be upstanding citizens (going by the logic in this thread).


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

Jerk.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Parents lie to their kids all the time.

What parent hasn't?

Anyhow, if your kids somehow grow up resenting you for misleading them about santa, may I suggest a nice machete for the holidays so they can hack you up into little pieces.

I find it hard to believe any real harm came from a kid being told to believe in santa.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 15, 2014)

I learned about 5 years ago to not get into religious debates on this board, especially with goodal. I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut. But, for the record, and most people here know this about me. I'm squarely in Ram's corner on this.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> I find it hard to believe any real harm came from a kid being told to believe in santa.




I can see where a child might have issues if santa doesn't leave them presents because they are poor. One would think that the whole concept of Santa would be giving and if the child "behaves" then the receive what they wish for... but if the parents can't afford it, then it could be upsetting.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Ken 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hard to believe any real harm came from a kid being told to believe in santa.
> ...




True, but that is an entirely different debate.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sap said:


> I learned about 5 years ago to not get into religious debates on this board, especially with goodal. I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut. But, for the record, and most people here know this about me. I'm squarely in Ram's corner on this.




Never discuss religion, politics and now santa claus.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 2.0 said:
> ...




not really, but for the sake of not arguing I'll just say we won't get side tracked


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

This can only end in tears.

For all of it...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 15, 2014)

Wait, what? Santa isn't real?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry you had to find out this way Sap...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

Santa is only not real if you stop believing in him... I still get a ton of presents under my tree and haven't lived with my parents for 16 years


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

Sap said:


> Wait, what? Santa isn't real?


I think he is...

so there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmW-ScmGRMA


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 15, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> Sap said:
> 
> 
> > I learned about 5 years ago to not get into religious debates on this board, especially with goodal. I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut. But, for the record, and most people here know this about me. I'm squarely in Ram's corner on this.
> ...


You might want to add "cut score" and "release date" to your list.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ken 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sap said:
> ...




Sobriety (or lack there of) should not be brought up either


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 2.0 said:
> ...


that tends to be a problem for some people here...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

FYI the cut score is 56


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> FYI the cut score is 56




You can't prove that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > FYI the cut score is 56
> ...


Unless it's on Wikipedia.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

You can't Prove that I can't prove that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone can be Santa...doing something kind for a stranger or someone less fortunate than your self. It is the spirit of the season.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've seen it on people's faces while volunteering at food pantries this time of year.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> You can't Prove that I can't prove that.


Actually, there was someone who failed last cycle with a 56. So......


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

Santa wasn't what set me off. It was this jerk calling me a liar for teaching my children about Jesus. That was totally uncalled for. Just because someone doesn't believe like I do. does not give them the right to call me a liar. I can have a completely civil debate about what I believe, and enjoy them, until you start insulting my religion or my mamma out of ignorance or the assumption that you know better than some dumb ol' Christian.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 15, 2014)

goodal said:


> Santa wasn't what set me off. It was this jerk calling me a liar for teaching my children about Jesus. That was totally uncalled for. Just because someone doesn't believe like I do. does not give them the right to call me a liar. I can have a completely civil debate about what I believe, and enjoy them, until you start insulting my religion or my mamma out of ignorance or the assumption that you know better than some dumb ol' Christian.




&lt;WaitForIt&gt;Let's stay off your mother...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

All us parents know that Santa Clause does not exist. However no one really knows if Jesus exists. I don't see a way to attribute the two together in that context.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> All us parents know that Santa Clause does not exist. However no one really knows if Jesus exists. I don't see a way to attribute the two together in that context.


My mother places this sign at the end of their driveway at Christmas time.






she painted it on plywood and did a pretty good job.

We had to take the family Christmas picture with it while we were dressed up as shepards when I was in seventh grade. talk about a picture you pray doesn't make it to school. ever.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

and what kind of crappy birthday present is myrrh anyways!


----------



## goodal (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> All us parents know that Santa Clause does not exist. However no one really knows if Jesus exists. I don't see a way to attribute the two together in that context.




Oh, but we do. That's what i was trying to convey at first. The debate isn't about whether he existed. Rather, Its if what he said and reportedly did is true and worth honoring. I say it is. Ramnares apparently does not agree and chooses to insult those that do.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> However no one really knows if Jesus exists. I don't see a way to attribute the two together in that context.


LOL!

Agreed. There's no scientific proof. 

Except for Wikipedia....


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > However no one really knows if Jesus exists. I don't see a way to attribute the two together in that context.
> ...




Stop fanning the flames KF your going to get struck down for blasphemy on Sunday :Chris:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Impossible. As a Jedi Master, I'm a servant to the galaxy to keep the peace.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

Fuck Santa

Fuck the holidays

Fuck the manger scene

Fuck all of it


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

^ LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's how you close down a thread! Well done sir.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 15, 2014)

So I guess my kids are going to be totally f'd up....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 15, 2014)

Bahaha!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2014)

and Fuck all the people that say Fuck the Police!


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2014)

Shh...have some chocolate.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 15, 2014)

Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 16, 2014)

I know that almost everyone (other than a small handful) I know has grown up with the tradition of Santa, and I've not heard one person ever complain that their life is worse because of it, never heard one complain that thier parents are liars who cannot be trusted.

Those kind of articles are written to raise emotions from people about a topic that is near and dear to their hearts. That's how all media tries to operate now.


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 16, 2014)

goodal said:


> Oh, and one of my earliest childhood memories I have is someone in Walmart asking what Santa was bringing me. I looked right at him and told what my mom told me. She told me St. Nick was a good guy that helped kids along time ago. But what I heard was "Santas dead." So that's what I told the poor guy.




This is why parents lie to their children... a four-year-old doesn't have the mental capacity to understand things and put them in the right context. It's the same reason we lie to 95-year-olds in nursing homes.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 16, 2014)

This photo is from a friend of mine's house this morning...






(they are teaching the kids both of their religions and are active in both communities, but I thought the photo was pretty cool about how a family incorporates the two together)


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like they need:


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 16, 2014)

The Mom is Catholic so that's how the elf fits in I guess, but I'll have to mention that one to her


----------



## goodal (Dec 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck Santa
> 
> Fuck the holidays
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you wont be getting any presents AND youll be going to a very hot place for that one RG.


----------



## Supe (Dec 16, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> The Mom is Catholic so that's how the elf fits in I guess, but I'll have to mention that one to her




LOL, I was about to say, looks like Catholicism was the pinch of salt at the end of that display


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck Santa
> 
> Fuck the holidays
> 
> ...


Looks like you could use a healthy dose of:


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 16, 2014)

I told my kids:

Santa is real

I never got a grade below an A in school

I never did anything illegal

I go to church religiously.

God loves all people

Babies come from the stork


----------



## Supe (Dec 16, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> I told my kids:
> 
> Santa is real
> 
> ...


This, but I also told her its against the law to get married or have a boyfriend until you turn 30.


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2014)

Elf on the Shelf can suck my proverbial balls. Who the hell makes MORE work for themselves?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Saw a find and hug Olaf at the store the other day...same concept as elf on the shelve except Olaf wants to be found for his warm hugs.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 16, 2014)

As if Frozen crap wasn't already out of hand...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 16, 2014)

csb said:


> Elf on the Shelf can suck my proverbial balls. Who the hell makes MORE work for themselves?




I have one :Chris: I use it to creep my husband out and vise versa, however Griswold doesn't go back to the north pole every night, sometimes he just sits in the same place for days. Last week I got to work and he was in my bag with a note.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2014)

csb said:


> Elf on the Shelf can suck my proverbial balls. Who the hell makes MORE work for themselves?


For some reason, EotS really irritates me. Which I see a lot of on FB. Except for this one:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2014)

We do the elf on the shelf thing. The kids just think it's fun trying to find him every morning, and I have fun stashing him around the house.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Elf on the Shelf can suck my proverbial balls. Who the hell makes MORE work for themselves?
> ...




Someone posted that on my facebook asking if they were my dogs


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2014)

I only like EotS if he's banging Barbies.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2014)

I feel the need to apologize for my foul language yesterday. I'm sorry but the holidays just don't do anything for me anymore


----------



## Dleg (Dec 16, 2014)

Sometimes I think I have transcended the use of foul language.

Pictures can be worth a thousand foul words.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I feel the need to apologize for my foul language yesterday. I'm sorry but the holidays just don't do anything for me anymore




No need to apologize, I thought your post summed it up pretty well.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2014)

Damnit, Mike...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2014)

I need a powder day....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I need a powder day....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2014)

&amp; maybe some eggnog with JD...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I feel the need to apologize for my foul language yesterday. I'm sorry but the holidays just don't do anything for me anymore
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2014)

If I get my wife a fit bit am I saying she is fat?

No clue why anyone needs a $100 pedometer but this is the only thing I have heard her mention...


----------



## P-E (Dec 17, 2014)

My wife's company gave her a fit bit in a giveaway bag along with chocolates. I'm guessing it won't help a bit.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> &amp; maybe some eggnog with JD...


This. Otherwise, the stuff is just too thick to drink.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> If I get my wife a fit bit am I saying she is fat?
> 
> No clue why anyone needs a $100 pedometer but this is the only thing I have heard her mention...


Dammit RG I had the same thought process. My wife mentioned wanting one because she's training for some races so I got it for her. I guess I'll wait and see Christmas morning if this blows up in my face.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> My wife's company gave her a fit bit in a giveaway bag along with chocolates. I'm guessing it won't help a bit.




Now she can count the number of steps it took to burn off all those chocolates...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> but this is the only thing I have heard her mention...






The only think I mentioned to my husband was a boob job so I hope this proves to be an effective method of hinting


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > but this is the only thing I have heard her mention...
> ...




As a guy I think I am qualified to state that you should ask for additional presents since a boob job will probably be more of a Christmas present for your husband....

On another note, I don't think any guy, regardless of how dense we can be, will miss any hints of boob jobs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > but this is the only thing I have heard her mention...
> ...


You want more???

A college friend's sister got a Boob job as nursing school graduation present from Daddy.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2014)

That's fucked up


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2014)

my friend got a trip to europe for Law school graduation. Daddy said whatever they wanted he would buy (Big time lawyer)


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...




GOOD GOSH NO- I just want them adjusted.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I feel the need to apologize for my foul language yesterday. I'm sorry but the holidays just don't do anything for me anymore




Well RG I hope you have a very Merry Christmas anyway!






God Bless Us

EVERY

ONE!

(think of me as Tiny Tim even though I am neither Tiny nor Tim)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 17, 2014)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > If I get my wife a fit bit am I saying she is fat?
> ...


But if it works out, you can blow up in her face... :eyebrows:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2014)

I got my friends Hanukkah card in the mail this morning!!! I almost forgot again. There is a church/temple in Chicago that blends the two faiths for interfaith families. Catholic priest and a Jewish Rabbi, the kids I used to baby sit had their baby naming and baptism on the during the same ceremony.


----------



## P-E (Dec 17, 2014)

So a priest a rabbi and a babysitter walked into a bar


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

A Rabbi and a Priest buy a car together and it's being stored at the Priest's house. One day the Rabbi goes over to use the car and he sees him sprinkling water on it. The Rabbi asked, ''What are you doing?'' The Priest responded, ''I'm blessing the car.'' So the Rabbi said ''Okay, since we're doing that....'' and takes out a hacksaw and cuts two inches off the tail pipe.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

The pope and a lawyer are on the elevator to heaven. When they arrive at the gates, there's a mad rush of angels, saints, and other holy people on their way to greet them.

When they arrive, they pick the lawyer up on their shoulders and carry him off cheering hysterically. The pope is deeply saddened.

St. Peter sees this and goes over to him and says, "Don't feel bad. We get popes in here all the time, it's not every day we get a lawyer."


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

Q: How do you know the Virgin Mary had PMS?

A: Because she rode Joseph's ass all the way to Bethlehem.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Ramnares P.E. said:
> ...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 18, 2014)

This thread just took a sharp left away from Santa thanks to Dex


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2014)

And that my friend, is how you successfully derail a thread.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## MA_PE (Dec 18, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


If you want to go smaller, then as a male I'll wager your hints fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> And that my friend, is how you successfully derail a thread.


If you're going to do it, better do it right.

And EG, I am never a fan of reducing the volume of boobs. If it's a matter of comfort, you just haven't found the right bra yet.


----------



## frazil (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm going to try the DIY boob job. Completely reversible if I don't like the results...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2014)

Knot placement is key to selling it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 18, 2014)

frazil said:


> I'm going to try the DIY boob job. Completely reversible if I don't like the results...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be sure you don't use helium. You don't want to your boobs to hit you in the chin.


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try the DIY boob job. Completely reversible if I don't like the results...
> ...


And Ble has just listed a legitimate reason for boob reduction.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2014)

And I reiterate the comment about not having the right bra.

Hand-bra F...T...W!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 18, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> And I reiterate the comment about not having the right bra.
> 
> Hand-bra F...T...W!!!




I'm willing to donate some time for my hands to be tested, all in the name of science of course.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2014)

We used to have a girl in our jungle running club with very large breasts, nickname "Crackerjack". When she would come up to tell a story or joke, we had a song for her (we have songs for everyone):

(To the tune of Obla-di, Obla-da by The Beatles):

Running through the jungle at a steady pace,

Clearing out trail for Crackerjack.

If she runs any faster they will smash her face,

swing around her arms and slap her on the back.

Obla-di, Obla-da, what huge bra!

How the f___ does it stay on?


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2014)

That is AWESOME.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Mike, are you trying to re-rail this thread?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Only to potentially get credit for rederailing it


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 18, 2014)

Why does the little girl have a goatee in that image?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2014)

I think it's a pacifier?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know. I've known some pretty hairy Jewish girls.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2014)

LOL.

uke:


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Only to potentially get credit for rederailing it





NJmike PE said:


>


Mission accomplished!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Is that photoshoped?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Beats me. I Google hairy Jewish women and that popped up


----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2014)

Alright, it's time to get this thread back on track.


----------



## frazil (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought that was conchita wurst, but she's just hairy in the face.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2014)

csb said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > frazil said:
> ...


Well, it depends on what is causing your boobs to hit your chin...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


and where you're watching from.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol...you'll poke your eye out?

And just to clarify no I don't want a different size, just a height adjustment, lmao. I do know that the $5000 or so out of pocket expenses will not be my Christmas present though.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2014)

not that I don't enjoy a nice size breasts I also enjoy the itty bitty titty as well


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2014)

the last of the christmas presents I ordered should arrive tomorrow or monday...depending on how many stops the post office takes between STL and here. it should hypothetically make the 50 mile trip today in plenty of time for the local office to sort and the mail person to deliver tomorrow. But sometimes it makes another stop at a sorting facility just outside st louis before heading north on I-55. If that is the case then it will be monday.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 19, 2014)

Dleg said:


> Alright, it's time to get this thread back on track.




Santa can be a dick sometimes...


----------

